# 986 instruments



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

Recently I posted a questions regarding instrument gauges not working, no luck with any replies but I replaced the alternator after lights began dimming. The gauges are still not working properly. I have checked the cab solenoid and fuses. Any suggestions from enyone??


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Didn't take the time to look but isn't the 986 gauges in a cluster? May be something in the cluster. Should be able to send the cluster in to get it checked out.
caseman-d


----------

